# Mach3 Custom Screen Sets



## bpratl (Mar 23, 2015)

Just starting to use and enjoy mach3 and was wondering now many users use custom screens sets and why.
There are a lot of different screens available and I have tried a few, but I would like to hear the pros & cons on the most popular screens sets for Mills and Lathes. Bob


----------



## gt40 (Mar 23, 2015)

I use custom set for the mill because it gave me probe edge finding capabilities.  BTW, once you get things working, save a copy of your screenset and a back up for good measure


----------



## Boswell (Mar 25, 2015)

I use MachMotion's screen set. Not free but worth every $. I think it is extremely well thought-out very professional and works perfectly on a touchscreen. Before I found MachMotion I used ScrennSet2013. It is well documented and good also affordable, either free or small fee.


----------



## bpratl (Mar 25, 2015)

Boswell said:


> I use MachMotion's screen set. Not free but worth every $. I think it is extremely well thought-out very professional and works perfectly on a touchscreen. Before I found MachMotion I used ScrennSet2013. It is well documented and good also affordable, either free or small fee.


 Thanks for the input, I will check these out.


----------



## awander (Mar 25, 2015)

I use Dave Bagby's MachStdMill screens. They have a lot of probing routines built in, and I like teh way they are laid out.


----------



## bpratl (Mar 26, 2015)

awander said:


> I use Dave Bagby's MachStdMill screens. They have a lot of probing routines built in, and I like teh way they are laid out.


 Thanks, looks interesting, I guess there is a lot to choose from.


----------



## alloy (Mar 26, 2015)

awander,

Do you have a link to Dave's screen sets?


----------



## bpratl (Mar 27, 2015)

alloy said:


> awander,
> 
> Do you have a link to Dave's screen sets?


I downloaded the trial screen sets from his site:

http://www.calypsoventures.com/machstdmill/overview.html


----------



## alloy (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks.  I downloaded the std screen set. 

The professional price is pretty reasonable.

I'm working on the retrofit on my mill and hen I get it up and running I'll be talking to you about how the probing routines work.

I'd like to buy a probe and digitize some parts using my mill.

There is a cheap probe on Ebay for about $80 with a .005 resolution, and Tormach has one for a little under $300 with  .001 resolution.  I'll start of with the less expensive one and learn with it first.


----------

